# overhead drainage for washing machine



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

hey guys I been reading a lot on this forum recently so I decided to make an account and ask for help. so I recently purchased my first home and I was beginning the renovation process and fixing things to my liking when I came across the washing machine drainage, issue? as you can see in the pics the main sewer line leaving the house is about half way up the wall about even with the top of the washing machine. I noticed the guy prior had put in a drain above the washer even with the ceiling height of about 7 feet. it's a horizontal drain thay connects to the main drain, however there is no p trap or stand pipe. my question is can i redo the plumbing with a p trap and a slightly larger standpipe then what is there and it be workable? and is that drain way to high for the washer to pump out. if not I could use some cost effective ways to fix. thank you guys. trying to post pics now, sorry. I also forgot to add that the current hright from the floor to the top of that current drain pipe is 85" my washer says max height of 96" ... I know it's not ideal but it i redo that drain with a p trap will it work?


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

http://m.imgur.com/a/XjPa2


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Really don't like that set-up, as sewer gas can enter the home and it's way too high to pump from machine, imo.

Is it possible to cap that pipe and re-plumb it to the main sewer. Then you can use the proper 2 inch pipe/stand pipe and trap. Your machine will thank you.


----------



## ttiiggy (Mar 1, 2010)

b3llo38 said:


> the current height from the floor to the top of that current drain pipe is 85" my washer says max height of 96" ... I know it's not ideal but it i redo that drain with a p trap will it work?


Washer sticker says max 96". You are at 85". It has been working. 
Just put in a trap so you don't get gasses out. 

Yeah, pumping the washer water that high is not ideal because the water that is in the hose that is rising will fall back into the washer when the pump quits. So, that much water will be sitting in the bottom of your washer. Not generally a problem if you use the machine regularly. The last of the water that is going to be getting pumped out is rinse water anyway so it should be clean.


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

anyone


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

the issue I'm going to run into with the existing setup is that the standpipe will only be about 12"


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

deleted ............................


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The drain hose that came with the washing machine should be able to reach the standpipe and fit loosely inside. If you splice on more hose you can overload the washing machine pump.

If the standpipe is not tall enough then the machine might pump fast enough to cause it to overflow where you stuck the drain hose in. Twelve inches high does not allow enough weight of water and allow for variations in output flow and still assure smooth drainage.


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

so my only real option is to add a sink and drain the washer into that with a sump. could I attached that pump to the existing overhead drain ? also I do not see any venting.. not sure what I'm going to do about that


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

jmon said:


> Really don't like that set-up, as sewer gas can enter the home and it's way too high to pump from machine, imo.
> 
> Is it possible to cap that pipe and re-plumb it to the main sewer. Then you can use the proper 2 inch pipe/stand pipe and trap. Your machine will thank you.


you mean run a new line and tap it in right above the clean out? that clean out pipe isn't pvc Its just painted white to look nicer


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Install a laundry tray. It will drain to a laundry pump. The pump should discharge to 4 inch if at all possible to avoid causing pressure fluctuations in your plumbing system and pulling of trap seals. Usually installers add a wye with a male IP adapter in the clean out where the sewer exists the house. The new wye should be installed with the branch up to the ceiling. And another clean out on the end of the new wye.

The sump vent can usually just go up and turn down with two 90's it doesn't have to attach to anything. Just make sure your above the laundry tray in case of a pump failure. Since it is grey water as long as you wash weekly it should not smell.

http://www.sumppumpsdirect.com/pumps/laundry-drain-pump-systems.html

Make sure you install a sump check valve on the pump discharge and of course washer drains to the laundry sink.

If you want to do it correctly.


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

Ghostmaker said:


> Install a laundry tray. It will drain to a laundry pump. The pump should discharge to 4 inch if at all possible to avoid causing pressure fluctuations in your plumbing system and pulling of trap seals. Usually installers add a wye with a male IP adapter in the clean out where the sewer exists the house. The new wye should be installed with the branch up to the ceiling. And another clean out on the end of the new wye.
> 
> The sump vent can usually just go up and turn down with two 90's it doesn't have to attach to anything. Just make sure your above the laundry tray in case of a pump failure. Since it is grey water as long as you wash weekly it should not smell.
> 
> ...


i appreciate your input! Thank you


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

I did my best art work possible on my tablet lol. But im hoping you get the idea. Would this set up work?

Im looking at this pump http://www.sumppumpsdirect.com/Zoeller-105-0001-Sump-Pump/p11377.html

and i install the check valve on the vertical drain line as close to the pump as possible? 

Also that current plumbing in the ceiling i believe is 2 inches and that connects into main 4" line seen in pics. I can just tap right into that with new fittings and be fine?


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

If other fixtures are draining into that existing drain it would pull the traps of those fixtures due to being an undersized drain. Hence why you need to route the sump pumped under pressure discharge to where your drain exits the house.


----------



## b3llo38 (Jan 16, 2016)

the only other fixture running to that is the kitchen sink. it's the lune right above it and the both connect to a wye which connects to what seems like an 1.5" pipe which dumps into the main 4" you can see it in the pictures

the copper line above the pvc drain pipe runs to the kitchen sink and it's the only other drain on that line.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

It's your house bro, I'm not going to smell it from mine.


----------

